# Empusa pennata pair



## Precarious (May 19, 2013)

I'm pretty sure they're sub-adult based on the male's antennae.


----------



## Precarious (May 19, 2013)




----------



## agent A (May 19, 2013)

Wow he has awesome antennae!!! I havent seen bigger antennae on a saturniid moth :lol:


----------



## gripen (May 19, 2013)

Wow nice job! Looks like your male is about to moult to adult.


----------



## sally (May 19, 2013)

Beautiful portraits!


----------



## Precarious (May 19, 2013)

gripen said:


> Looks like your male is about to moult to adult.


I know. He practically has ram horns!


----------



## Bug Trader (May 19, 2013)

Very nice glad their in your hands and definitely subadult.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (May 19, 2013)

Awesome specimens, and who better than you to photograph them. Christmas came early and santa was very nice to you... :santa:


----------



## glock34girl (May 19, 2013)

They will likely molt in next few days. Mikes was a few days behind my male that molted two days ago.


----------



## fleurdejoo (May 19, 2013)

He looks like royalty.

So beautiful!

Love the pic of him with the fly wing.


----------



## Precarious (May 19, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Christmas came early and santa was very nice to you... :santa:


Santa is REAL!


----------



## Krissim Klaw (May 20, 2013)

Those antennae, I just want to tickle them.


----------



## OctoberRainne (May 20, 2013)

These are one of my favorite species,I've yet to have them but someday maybe


----------



## Danny. (May 21, 2013)

How long do males live?

My male moulted to adult last night.


----------



## Coneja (May 21, 2013)

Very nice pictures, and yeah, the thing that stood out to me the most was the male's antenna!

The black background with the black/dark blue cover make me imagine that you have a mantis photography corner...  Your photos are very professional.


----------



## glock34girl (May 21, 2013)

Danny. said:


> How long do males live?
> 
> My male moulted to adult last night.


Woo hoo! Not exactly sure. Reading through some of yen's journals he had one that was 6 weeks. Not sure how long he used it for breeding.


----------



## Bug Trader (May 22, 2013)

I plan to wait maybe 2 weeks before introducing them, they seem to live on a shorter grow,and breeding cycle in order to have 2 generations going at once.


----------



## Precarious (May 22, 2013)

Danny. said:


> How long do males live?


Never had them before so I don't know.



Coneja said:


> The black background with the black/dark blue cover make me imagine that you have a mantis photography corner...  Your photos are very professional.


Thanks. Actually most of the pics with the black background were taken sitting with my knee up wearing black shorts. I let them crawl on my leg to take the photos. The background is black because when shooting macro anything not close enough to the flash or otherwise brightly lit turns out black. Sometimes that's desirable, sometimes not. I usually go with a white background but liked the black this time.


----------



## Precarious (May 30, 2013)

Only 9 days adult...


----------



## gripen (May 30, 2013)

Very nice job! Keep us updated on ooths.


----------



## twolfe (May 30, 2013)

Nice looking species. I can't believe how quickly they are ready to mate for a species that size.


----------



## Bug Trader (May 30, 2013)

Their growth rate, as well we two generations a yr going I was sure would be an early breeding. Im also expecting short lived adults.


----------



## Precarious (May 30, 2013)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Nice looking species. I can't believe how quickly they are ready to mate for a species that size.


They aren't especially large. About 2.75" counting the wings. Very long and thin. Kind of remind me of a large grass mantis mixed with gongy or Idolo. I really hope we can get a culture going because they are very interesting and colorful. Got these at sub so I'd really like to document them from hatch to adult.


----------



## agent A (May 31, 2013)

Precarious said:


> They aren't especially large. About 2.75" counting the wings. Very long and thin. Kind of remind me of a large grass mantis mixed with gongy or Idolo. I really hope we can get a culture going because they are very interesting and colorful. Got these at sub so I'd really like to document them from hatch to adult.


they r kinda like a sybilla mixed with phyllovates! not only do sybilla also breed real fast after molting to adult, they lay a ton of ooths and r pretty cool, and they r about that size, just a bit too skittish for my liking


----------



## aNisip (Jun 1, 2013)

I guess I missed this thread? Awesome stuff Henry...both pictures and mating success...  she'll begin her ooth laying spree soon!


----------



## glock34girl (Jun 1, 2013)

Woo hoo! Congrats!


----------



## Reptiliatus (Jun 1, 2013)

Let me know if ooths become available please  . That goes for anyone breeding these  .


----------



## Precarious (Jun 1, 2013)

Female is laying the first ooth! Woo-hoo! Only 11 days adult.

Wish I could get a pic but she dropped to the bottom of the tank and branches are in the way.

Others with these take note:

The female will drop low in the enclosure to find a spot to lay. They normally hang at the top so it will be obvious she is preparing to lay. They prefer to lay on a twig rather than a flat surface so keep some branches low in the enclosure.

Also, be sure to feed multiple BBs every day. The females can eat quite a bit for their size and will want food every day while preparing an ooth.


----------



## Paradoxica (Jun 1, 2013)

That's great news Precarious, good job.

Are you keeping these guys at room temp too, or did you make an exception for such rarities?


----------



## Precarious (Jun 1, 2013)

Paradoxica said:


> That's great news Precarious, good job.
> 
> Are you keeping these guys at room temp too, or did you make an exception for such rarities?


Nope. Same deal as the rest. Mid 70's, occasionally over 80.


----------



## glock34girl (Jun 2, 2013)

Precarious said:


> Female is laying the first ooth! Woo-hoo! Only 11 days adult.
> 
> Wish I could get a pic but she dropped to the bottom of the tank and branches are in the way.
> 
> ...


Sweet! So happy for you! Yes, it's very obvious when the female wants to lay. Mine drops to the bottom of the enclosure and then is very very restless. The ooths have been laid on vermeculite, glass and a corner that was screened. All have been in the too third of the enclosure, though. But it seems a sign of laying is definitely dropping to the bottom. I find my female is a piglet as well especially after laying.


----------

